# كيفية الصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس



## من القاهرة (11 مايو 2011)

*قبل ان اصل الى مرادى فى موضوعى الذى تم اغلاقه بدون سبب واضح *

*تكلمت مع بعض الزملاء فى كيفية الصلاة وشرحها فى الكتاب المقدس فايعد السؤال مرة اخرى  :*


*ما هى كيفية الصلاة المسيحية المذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس  ؟؟*

*الصلاة الاسلامية تكبير وقراءة فاتحة وسورة صغيره فركوع فسجود فتشهد فتسليم  .*

*واوقاتها معروفه وعدد ركعاتها معروفة  .*

*فانا اريد من الكتاب المقدس كيفية الصلاة المسيحية  .*

*اذا لم تكن هناك كيفية للصلاة المسيحية فى الكتاب المقدس  اريد اذن كيفية الصلاة المسيحية كما تؤدونها  يوميا او اسبوعيا  .*

*بالانتظار *


----------



## Michael (11 مايو 2011)

*أقرا الأنجيل وأنت تعرف كيفية الصلاة بالمسيحية أو روح كنيسة وانت تشوف وتعرف بنفسك لو كنت بتسأل بجد لكن مش هنديك اجابات جاهزة كدة لان دة سر
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 مايو 2011)

الصلاه في المسيحية هي انك تتكلم مع الله كابن و أب


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2011)

الصلاه عندنا هي علاقه حب بينا وبين ربنا

عن طريق المزامير ( الاجبيه )وقطع صلاه من كتابات وصلوات الاباء القديسين 
وهي  :
1- صلاه باكر
2- صلاه الساعه الثالثه
3- صلاه الساعه السادسه
4- صلاه الساعه التاسعه
5- صلاه الغروب
6- صلاه النوم
7- صلاه نصف الليل

او كلمات ارتجاليه نابعه من القلب
بنقعد نتكلم فيها مع ربنا من قلبنا كأب وابنه او كصديق 
ممكن تصلي وتكلم ربنا طول اليوم وفي اي مكان
غير ملزم باي عدد


----------



## من القاهرة (11 مايو 2011)

*افهم من اجابتكم التالى  :*

*اولا  :  لا يوجد كيفية محددة للصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس   *

*ثانيا  : لا توجد كيفية محددة للصلاة اتفق عليها المسيحين مع الله عز وجل  .*

*يعنى كل واحد يروح الكنيسة فى الوقت اللى يحتاجه*
*ويصلى بالطريقة اللى شايفها صح *
*وبالطريقة اللى تعجبه  .*

*انما لا يوجد تحديد واضح وصريح لكيفية الصلاة المسيحية  .*


*اذا كان ما فهمته انا صحيح ارجو التاكيد  .*


----------



## Michael (11 مايو 2011)

*



قبل ان اصل الى مرادى فى موضوعى الذى تم اغلاقه بدون سبب واضح 

أنقر للتوسيع...


أولا: احنا مش بنلعب القطة والفار هنا فقول مرادك عالطول يا أسامة قصدى يا من القاهرة

*


> *يعنى كل واحد يروح الكنيسة فى الوقت اللى يحتاجه*


*

ثانيا : جهلك وعدم قرائتك للكتاب المقدس لا دخل لنا بة فالصلاة بكل حين وبدون ملل وليست كتابا موقوتا
*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *افهم من اجابتكم التالى  :*
> 
> *اولا  :  لا يوجد كيفية محددة للصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس   *
> 
> ...



*
هذه هي ملامح الصلاة عندنا و احكامها .

من انجيل معلمنا البشير متي ..الاصحاح السادس

5  ومتى صلّيت فلا تكن كالمرائين.فانهم يحبون ان يصلّوا قائمين في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس.الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم.
6  واما انت فمتى صلّيت فادخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلّ الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء.فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.
7  وحينما تصلّون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم.فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.
8  فلا تتشبهوا بهم.لان اباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسألوه

9  فصلّوا انتم هكذا.
ابانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك.
10  ليأت ملكوتك.لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض.
11  خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم.
12  واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا.
13  ولا تدخلنا في تجربة.لكن نجنا من الشرير.لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد.آمين​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *افهم من اجابتكم التالى  :*
> 
> *اولا  :  لا يوجد كيفية محددة للصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس   *
> لا طبعا فيه
> ...



للاسف اللي فهمته حضرتك غلط
احنا حاولنا نبسط الصلاه عشان تفهم
ان الصلاه عندنا غير مقيده بشروط زي عندكم
وانها علاقه حب بين الاله الاب الحنون والابن اللي هو الانسان
قبل ما تكون واجب وفروض علينا
الصلاه عندنا اننا ندخل مخدعنا ونتكلم مع ربنا وبس
ومش نصلي في الشوارع وعلنا قدام الغير عشان نعرفه اننا ملتزمين
الصلاه انك تكون امين مع نفسك قدام ربنا وبس
ومش قدام الناس


----------



## Critic (11 مايو 2011)

*قبل ان تسألنا كيفية الصلاة عليك ان تسأل ما هو مفهوم الصلاة عندنا كى لا يحدث التباس و تسقط فكرك الاسلامى و مفاهيمك علينا و هذا خطأ جسيم*

*هل يحتاج الابن الى مواعيد ليكلم ابيه ؟*
*هل يحتاج الى طريقة محددة و حركات و فروض كى يستمع له ابيه ؟*

*اكرر مرة اخرى : لا تسقط فكرك علينا و لا تفرض علينا معتقداتك*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *قبل ان اصل الى مرادى فى موضوعى *


*هنا - في هذا القسم -  مسموح لك بسؤال " واحد فقط في كل موضوع " و ليس بكم او بتسلسل من الاسئله ...سؤال واحد لكي نجيبك عليه فتحصل الاستفادة لغيرك قبل ان تكون لك ..لان الغرض من هذا القسم هو " افادة المتسائلين عن عقيدتنا" ..و ليس " محاورة المشككين او المجادلين او الطاعنين فيها".
للمحاوره مكان ...فاذهب اليه و اطرح موضوعك هناك لنرد عليك .​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 مايو 2011)

*افهم من اجابتكم التالى  :*
*قال الاخ المسلم*


> *اولا  :  لا يوجد كيفية محددة للصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس   *
> *ثانيا  : لا توجد كيفية محددة للصلاة اتفق عليها المسيحين مع الله عز وجل  .*
> *يعنى كل واحد يروح الكنيسة فى الوقت اللى يحتاجه*


وكان من ضمن الردود عليه قبل تلك الشماركة الاتى


> *أقرا الأنجيل وأنت تعرف كيفية الصلاة بالمسيحية أو روح كنيسة وانت تشوف  وتعرف بنفسك لو كنت بتسأل بجد لكن مش هنديك اجابات جاهزة كدة لان دة سر*


فعمو دا لو كان قرء الانجيل لوجد الصلاة فانجيل متى اصحاح6 ع5
*الصلاة*
5«وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ  تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ،فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي  الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ،لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ  أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!6وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى  صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ  الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ  عَلاَنِيَةً.7وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً  كَالأُمَمِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ  لَهُمْ.8فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ  إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ.9«فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ. 10لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ  مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 11خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا  أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. 12وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً  لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. 13وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ، لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا  مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ، وَالْقُوَّةَ، وَالْمَجْدَ، إِلَى  الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. 14فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَلاتِهِمْ، يَغْفِرْ  لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ. 15وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا لِلنَّاسِ  زَلَّاتِهِمْ، لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمْ أَيْضاً زَلَّاتِكُمْ. 

فانت جيت تفتى وتقول  كلمتين ملهومش اى لزمة خالص


> *اولا  :  لا يوجد كيفية محددة للصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس   *


وهل انت قرئت الكتاب المقدس؟بعهديه؟؟؟


> ]  *ثانيا  : لا توجد كيفية محددة للصلاة اتفق عليها المسيحين مع الله عز وجل  *


*
هو انت متعرفش حاجة اسمه خولاجى؟
متعرفش حاجة اسمه اجبيه؟
متعرفش حاجة اسمه قطمارس
متعرفش حاجة اسمه كتاب قراءات الصوم الكبير
ازاى تيجى فالاخر تقلى مفيش نظام

*


----------



## Samir poet (11 مايو 2011)

اسهروا وصلوا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 مايو 2011)

الصلاة فى المسيحية علاقة قلبية مع الله

فإنها ليست حركات عسكرية ولا رياضية - مع تفهمنا لفائدة كليهما ، ولكن لكل مجال خصوصياته - بل هى قلب متواضع محب 
ففى صلاتنا يقف الإنسان فى خشوع ومحبة ، يرفع قلبه بكلمات مرتجلة أو من الكتاب المقدس

والصلاة عندنا كثيرة جداً ، لأنها حياتنا ، فمنها المنظم للشعب كله ، مثل القداسات ، ومنه الصلاة الأسرية للعائلة كلها ، ومنه الصلاة الفردية ، ومنه الصلاة القلبية الدائمة بغير إنقطاع

وحتى السجود عندنا ليس هدفاً فى ذاته ، فإنه ليس حركات ، بل هو خشوع

لذلك يمكن السجود الكامل إلى الأرض ، أو الركوع ، أو الإنحناء ، بحسب الظروف المحيطة بالإنسان ، بل يمكن السجود بالقلب فقط فى حالة الوجود فى وسط الناس

++ فالسؤال نابع عن موروثات خاطئة ، فيها كل شيئ جسدانى ، صوم جسدانى بلا هدف روحى ، وصلاة جسدانية بلا هدف روحى ، وسفر للطواف حول حجر جسدانى بلا أى هدف روحى ........ إلخ

+++ بينما عند الإله الحق يكون كل شيئ بهدف روحى لبناء الإنسان

فالشريعة الحقة للإله الحق ، لها هدف بنائى لروح الإنسان ، الشريعة موضوعة لفائدة الإنسان ، وليس العكس


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *ما هى كيفية الصلاة المسيحية المذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس  ؟؟*
> 
> *الصلاة الاسلامية تكبير وقراءة فاتحة وسورة صغيره فركوع فسجود فتشهد فتسليم  .*
> 
> ...



انا اسالك سؤال عن ماهو مظلل باللون الاحمر ما مصدر معرفتك بالصلاه في الاسلام  ومن الذي اخبرك بكيفيتها هل هو القران ؟
منتظر اجابتك حتي اكمل الرد


----------



## أَمَة (12 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *قبل ان اصل الى مرادى فى موضوعى الذى تم اغلاقه بدون سبب واضح *
> 
> *تكلمت مع بعض الزملاء فى كيفية الصلاة وشرحها فى الكتاب المقدس فاعيد السؤال مرة اخرى :*
> 
> ...


 

 هذه المداخلة #*24* اختوت على رد مطول عن الصلاة من الإنجيل ومن التقليد ومن حياتنا. فهل قرأتها؟


----------



## من القاهرة (12 مايو 2011)

*الزميل الفاضل جوبيل  :*

*السؤال هكذا  :*


> *اولا : لا يوجد كيفية محددة للصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس
> *



*واجابتك هكذا  :*




> *لا طبعا فيه
> الهنا قالنا فمتي صليتم فقولوا
> الصلاه الربانيه
> 
> ...




*وهذا لم اقصده على الاطلاق  .*

*انا سؤالى واضح ما هى كيفية الصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس  .*
*الكيفية  هى ما اسئل عنه  .*

*يعنى عندنا فى الاسلام الصلاة عبارة عن افعال واقوال  .*

*ما اوردته انت اقوال فقط  .*

*وبالتالى فالصلاة المسيحية على ما اوردت انت من الكتاب المقدس  لا افعال فيها  .*

*اقوال وفقط فهل هذا صحيح  ؟؟؟؟*




> *ثانيا : لا توجد كيفية محددة للصلاة اتفق عليها المسيحين مع الله عز وجل .
> 
> لا فيه طبعا صلوات الاجبيه زي ما قولت
> وبترتيبها زي ما ذكرتها في ردي السابق عليك
> ...



*هل هناك دليل عليها من الكتاب المقدس  ؟؟*
*اذا لم يكن هناك دليل عليها فمن اين عرفتم بهذه الصلوات  .*



> *ان الصلاه عندنا غير مقيده بشروط زي عندكم
> وانها علاقه حب بين الاله الاب الحنون والابن اللي هو الانسان
> قبل ما تكون واجب وفروض علينا
> الصلاه عندنا اننا ندخل مخدعنا ونتكلم مع ربنا وبس
> ...




*ممتاز كلامك يا اخى ولكنى اريد الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على ما تقول  .*

*اذا كانت الصلاة المسيحية اقوال فقط  فانت قد اوردت الدليل عليها من الكتاب المقدس  .*

*واذا كانت اقوال وافعال فانت لم تورد الدليل على الافعال من الكتاب المقدس  .*


*شكرا لك  .*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *الزميل الفاضل جوبيل  :*
> 
> *السؤال هكذا  :*
> 
> ...




الاخ العزيز : الظاهر انك جاي تجادل وبس
مش تسال وتفهم
انت عايز اثبات من الانجيل وكلامنا اثبت من الانجيل وليس مجرد اقوال شخصيه فكل ما نفعله تعلمناه من انجيل الحياه صلواتنا من الانجيل 
وان كنت حقا تريد المعرفه كنت قرأت الانجيل مثل ما رد عليك الاخ الغالي مايكل
لكن انت مش عايز تتعب نفسك
وعمال تحور في السؤال كل شويه



ولو فعلا كنت بتقرا الرود علي سؤالك 

كنت شوفت رد مشرفتنا أمــــــــــــــه
هذه المداخلة #*24* اختوت على رد مطول عن الصلاة من الإنجيل ومن التقليد ومن حياتنا. فهل قرأتها؟



واكتفي بالرد عليك
فلن اضيع وقتي في تلك المجادلات دون جدوي


----------



## من القاهرة (12 مايو 2011)

*الصديق المحترم :*



> *انا اسالك سؤال عن ماهو مظلل باللون الاحمر ما مصدر معرفتك بالصلاه في الاسلام ومن الذي اخبرك بكيفيتها هل هو القران ؟
> منتظر اجابتك حتي اكمل الرد
> *




*وهل المسلمين يعتمدون فقط على القران فى حياته  ؟*

*مصادر التشريع عندنا  القران والسنة النبوية المطهرة  .*


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *الصديق المحترم :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لا اريد ان اخرج عن سياق الموضوع ولكن اخي العزيز هل  ما يفهم من كلامك انك متقيد بالكتاب والسنه فقط  هذا اولا 
ثانيا من فهمي المتواضع يا اخي ان الفرق الجوهري بين المسيحيه وغيرها انك تؤمن ان الوحي انقطع منذ 1400 عام وبالتالي انت مقتصر علي القران والسنه 
 اما في المسيحيه فمازالت الروح القدس يعمل فالله لم يترك البشر  وانما ما زال معهم 
فكل اعمال الاباء والكهنه  هي بقعل الروح القدس 
اذا الصلاه وكيفيتها هي من عند الله ومذكوره في الكتاب المقدس  اما كيفيتها وكيف تم تعليمها فتم بواسطه الروح القدس   يارب اكون قدرت اوصلك المعلومه


----------



## من القاهرة (12 مايو 2011)

> *هذه المداخلة #**24** اختوت على رد مطول عن الصلاة من الإنجيل ومن التقليد ومن حياتنا. فهل قرأتها؟ *




*نعم قراتها ولم اجد اجابة لما اريد  .*

*ما اتيت انت به يشبه عندنا  :*

*يا ايها الذين امنوا اقيموا الصلاة واتوا الزكاة  .*

*فهل فهمت انا من الايه السابقة كيفية الصلاة فى الاسلام  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ما اوردتموه انتم من ايات كلها تتعلق بالحث على الصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس  .*

*ولكنكم لم تاتونى بعد بكيفية صلاتكم من الكتاب المقدس  .*

*ارجو ان يكون السؤال واضحا الان  .*


----------



## من القاهرة (12 مايو 2011)

المحترم فيرون  :





> لا اريد ان اخرج عن سياق الموضوع ولكن اخي العزيز هل ما يفهم من كلامك انك متقيد بالكتاب والسنه فقط هذا اولا


بالتاكيد متقيد بهما  .
فاذا جد جديد فى امور الحياه فباب الاجتهاد مفتوح لكل من عنده القدرة على الافتاء  .




> ثانيا من فهمي المتواضع يا اخي ان الفرق الجوهري بين المسيحيه وغيرها انك تؤمن ان الوحي انقطع منذ 1400 عام وبالتالي انت مقتصر علي القران والسنه


 
الفارق الجوهرى كبير وكثير .

نحن نؤمن ان عيسى نبى ومن افضل انبياء الله عز وجل الى خلقه وانتم تؤمنون انه اله  .

نحن نؤمن باله واحد بينما انتم تؤمنون باله واحد ينقسم الى ثالث اقانيم وهذا طبعا لغز انتم انفسكم لا تفهمونه  .




> اما في المسيحيه فمازالت الروح القدس يعمل فالله لم يترك البشر وانما ما زال معهم
> فكل اعمال الاباء والكهنه هي بقعل الروح القدس


 
يعنى تريد ان تقنعنى ان الروح القدس يتنزل على الاباء والكهنة ليخبرهم بامور دينهم ودنياهم  ؟؟؟
بانتظار اجابة هذا السؤال  .





> اذا الصلاه وكيفيتها هي من عند الله ومذكوره في الكتاب المقدس اما كيفيتها وكيف تم تعليمها فتم بواسطه الروح القدس يارب اكون قدرت اوصلك المعلومه


 
ممتاز هذا الكلام  

اريد فقط الدليل عليه  .

لا تاتى وتقول لى ان الصلاة وكيفيتها والامر بها قام به الروح القدس هكذا من دون كتاب  .

والا ما فائدة الكتاب المقدس اذا كان يغفل امرا شديد الاهمية فى المسيحية مثل الصلاة  .

الكتاب المقدس يامركم بالصلاة هذا شىء جيد  .

ولكنه متى علمكم الكيفية الى تقام عليها الصلاة  .


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> المحترم فيرون  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  تمام انا فهمتك انت عايز ايه بالظبط انت كمثال عايز تقول صلاه الظهر اربع ركعات  ما الدليل هو حديث الرسول كذا كذا كذا 
ان كان فهمي صحيح يارت تقولي نعم   وساوافيك بالرد وياريت تفكرني اقلك مفاجاه في اخر الرد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 مايو 2011)

إقتباس : ((الفارق الجوهرى كبير وكثير .نحن نؤمن ان عيسى نبى ومن افضل انبياء الله عز وجل الى خلقه وانتم تؤمنون انه اله .نحن نؤمن باله واحد بينما انتم تؤمنون باله واحد ينقسم الى ثالث اقانيم وهذا طبعا لغز انتم انفسكم لا تفهمونه .))

++++ لا ، لم نقل أبداً بإله منقسم

فلا تتقول بما لم نقله

أما أن طبيعة الله تفوق العقل ، فهذا شيئ منطقى عند من يفكر بنفسه ولا يسلِّم عقله لغيره

فهل يمكن لأحد أن يفهم ويستوعب طبيعة الله ، حتى أنك تستهزأ بنا قائلاً أننا نعتبرها لغز !!! وهل أنت تعتبر طبيعة الله فى متناول قدرتك على الفهم والإستيعاب والإحتواء !!!!!!

++ طبيعة الله ، لا أحد يستنتجها من عندياته ، بل إننا لا نعرف عنها إلاَّ بمقدار إعلان الله عن ذاته

+++ الله أثبت - بمعجزاته - أنه هو الإله الحقيقى ، وبالتالى فكل ما يقوله حق ، ولا مجال للمناقشة فيه

++ النقطة الأولى الهامة ، أن تتوثق من أن ما تعبده هو الإله الحق ، وليس شيطاناً ، لا أبيض ولا أحمر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 مايو 2011)

إقتباس : ((يعنى تريد ان تقنعنى ان الروح القدس يتنزل على الاباء والكهنة ليخبرهم بامور دينهم ودنياهم ؟؟؟
بانتظار اجابة هذا السؤال .))

لم نقل أن الروح القدس ينزل ويطلع ، بل إنه يحل فى المؤمنين بصفة مستمرة ، فيرشدهم للحق ، ومن جانبهم ، فإنهم يمكن أن يطيعوا صوته فيهم ، فتزداد نعمته لهم ، أو أن يهملوا ويعصوا صوته ، فتتناقص نعمته لهم 

وهو ما يمكن تقريبه للذهن بتشبيهه بصوت الضمير فى الإنسان ، مع الفارق

وليس كل الكهنة لهم موهبة معرفة الأمور المستقبلية ، بل فقط الذين أنعم الله عليهم بروحه القدوس ، بالرغم من أن الكهنة هم وكلاء أسرار الله ، وذلك لأن كلمة أسرار الله لا تعنى الأمور المخفية عن بعض الناس دون الآخرين ، بل تعنى الأسرار الإلهية التى لا يعرف كيفية حدوثها إلاَّ الله وحده ، وهى ما نسميها أيضاً : أسرار الكنيسة ، وهو موضوع آخر بعيد عن ما تسأل عنه ، لذلك فلندعه لوقته


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]علي فكره الصلاه في المسيحيه ليست كغيرها فهي علاقه بين المصلي والله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فياريت تكتبلي اسم اللصلاه  وانا اقلك مصدرها بالظبط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وتسهيلا عليك انا امثلك مثال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صلاه الاجبيه ذكرت في مزامير داوود[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أحكام عدلك" مز 119: 164[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هتسال سؤال وتقولي مواعيدها  اقلك مواعيدها اخذت منذ العهد القديم ومارسها المسيح معلما لتلاميذه واوصي بها الرسل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]   "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ترك لنا مثالا لكي تتبعوا خطواته1بط21:2[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هتقولي منني الدليل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هقلك 1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]متى اجتمعتم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور له تعليم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " (1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كو 14: 26[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).
2- "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مكملين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغانى روحية مترنمين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومرتلين في قلوبكم للرب" (اف 5: 9[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ده كمثال علي صلاه الاجبيه فقط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الدللي عامه ان المسيح هو من قام بتعليم هذا كله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الرب يسوع المسيح هو معلم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الصلاة العظيم الذي كان في أيام تجسده يكثر من الصلاة والتحدث مع الآباء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والشركة القوية معه. الذي يقضى الليل كله في الصلاة (لو 6: 12[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])
2-+ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فقد كان يصلى في[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الصباح الباكر كما هو مكتوب " وفى الصباح باكر جدا قام وخرج الى موضع خلاء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكان يصلى هناك " (مر 1: 35[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وبعدما صرف الجموع صعد الى الجبل منفردا ليصلى. ولما صار المساء كان هناك وحده[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مت 14: 23[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) 
" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حينئذ جاء معهم الى ضيعة يقال لها جثيمانى... ثم تقدم قليل وخر على وجهه وكان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يصلى... ثم مضى ثانية وصلى.. فتركهم ومضى أيضا وصلى ثالثة قائلا ذلك الكلام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بعينه، ثم جاء الى تلاميذه وقال لهم ناموا الآن واستريحوا " (مت 26: 36[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – 45)
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اكمل ولا كفايه لحد هنا اقرا وفي انتظار ردك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------



## أَمَة (12 مايو 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات التي تحتوي على حوارات جانبية بين الأعضائ*
*و ليس فيه فائدة او ردا على الموضوع*​


سيغلق الموضوع لو لم نسمع رد الأخ *من القاهر* على سؤال الأخ *veron* رقم *14* .​


----------



## من القاهرة (19 مايو 2011)

*المحترم فيرون *



> *تمام انا فهمتك انت عايز ايه بالظبط انت كمثال عايز تقول صلاه الظهر اربع ركعات ما الدليل هو حديث الرسول كذا كذا كذا
> ان كان فهمي صحيح يارت تقولي نعم وساوافيك بالرد وياريت تفكرني اقلك مفاجاه في اخر الرد *




*الصلاة فى الاسلام*

*تكبير وقراءة سورة الفاتحة وركوع وسجود وتشهد وتسليم  *


*فاريد منك ما فهمته انت الان  .*

*اريد كيفية الصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس *



*بالانتظار*


----------



## من القاهرة (19 مايو 2011)

*نعم فهمك صحيح*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2011)

*أخى ليس المهم فى الصلاة فقط الألفاظ بقدر أن تكون مليئة بمشاعر المحبة الإلهية الفياضة
هل صلاتك مملوءة بالحب، بحيث إنك مدفوع بهذا الحب إلى الصلاة، ولست مدفوعا بمجرد الواجب..

وهل قلبك متصل بالله أثناء الصلاة، بكل عواطفه، وبكل إشتياقه، وبكل إنفعالاته؟ ولست مثل أولئك الذين قال عنهم الرب: (وهذا الشعب يعبدنى بشفته، قلبه فمبتعد عنى بعيدا..)

وهل صلاتك مملوءة أيضا بالخشوع وبانسحاق القلب.  
وهل صلاتك فيها روح الإيمان؟

وهل صلاتك بعيدة عن الذات، مركزة في الله..؟ 

وهل إذا صليت، لا تود أن تترك الصلاة، وتشتاق لو أنك بقيت فيها أبدا، وصارت حياتك صلاة؟

إجابة تلك الأسئلة بالإيجاب تعنى الصلاة المسيحية.*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *الصلاة فى الاسلام*
> 
> *تكبير وقراءة سورة الفاتحة وركوع وسجود وتشهد وتسليم  *



*وايه فايدتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو الله مستنى منك كلام تسمعه وحركات تعملها ؟؟؟؟وهى هى نفس الحركات كل صلاة وكل يوم ونفس الكلام ,ده ليه كده ؟؟؟؟؟
ليه الهك يطلب منك كده؟هل هو اله حى ويتفاعل مع البشر اللى خلقهم ؟ولا عايز يشوف ويسمع اشياء وحركات معينة فقط ؟
الصلاة يا اخ من القاهرة هى علاقة بينك وبين الله اللى بتدخل معاه فى علاقة ابوية 
وساعتها مش محتاج حد يعلمك ويقولك اركع كام ركعة ولا قول كام كلمة ,لان الله نفسه هيكتب تعاليمه وكلامه وحبه فى قلبك بروحه القدوس وقلبك هيتكلم ولسانك هيتكلم باللى انت حاسه من ابوة وحنان ومحبة الله ليك 

*


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> يعنى تريد ان تقنعنى ان الروح القدس يتنزل على الاباء والكهنة ليخبرهم بامور دينهم ودنياهم ؟؟؟
> بانتظار اجابة هذا السؤال .





لا نريد أن نقنعك
ولو أردنا لن نستطيع لأنك لا تعرف الروح القدس ولن تعرفه بدون المسيح.

[Q-BIBLE]
*38. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ».*
*39. قَالَ هَذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ.*
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *المحترم فيرون *





من القاهرة قال:


> *الصلاة فى الاسلام*
> 
> *تكبير وقراءة سورة الفاتحة وركوع وسجود وتشهد وتسليم *
> 
> ...


 
يا اخي بعد كل هذه الردود الواضحة تعود وتقول اريد كيفية الصلاة في الكتاب المقدس. 

أنت واحد من ثلاث:

 إما انك لا تقرأ الردود الواضحة وضوح الشمس
أو أنك تقرأ ولا تريد أن تفهم خوفا من ان تتزعزع الأرض تحت قدميك
أو أنك لا تسطيتع ان تفهم بسبب غسل الدماغ الذي يرضعه المسلم مع حليب امه وحليب المدارس والشيوخ.
إقرأ مشاركتي السابقة لعلك تعرف لماذا لا تفهم ما نقول.

*يؤسفني ان أغلق الموضوع*
*لأن*
*الردود تمت عليه *
*ولأنك قد شتته في أكثر من مشاركة*​​


----------

